#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  Reclamações De clientes

## renatocarrion

Amigos do fórum,venho pedir a ajuda de vocês

tenho um servidor dell e6300 com 24 gb de ram,e dentro deste rodo a distribuição windows server 2008 r2.
dentro dele rodo o virtual Box e virtualizo um pbx ip issabel com 4gb de ram e o processador xeon e 5 2630;

mas vamos lá para a explicação da estrutura .

Tenho um Issabel na rede rodando com 14 ramais atrelados a 5 atas audiocodes mp202 mpx
e 2 cisco spa3102.
Além de Um Gateway grandstream gxw4108 configurado com 7 linhas telefônicas da net registrado com tronco sip no issabel
tenho também uma conta provedor voip 4009 que me dispõe de 30 chamadas simultâneas.

Ura configurada,filas de espera configuradas.

Porém sempre escuto a seguinte informação,não conseguimos fazer ligações ,clientes reclamam que a ura demora a redirecionar.
Mas eu criei uma opção que quando eu ligo la ,eu digito na ura 555 e ouço via chanspy as ligações entrantes ou saintes.
Sempre verifico os logs das ligações e sempre tem as ligações como amswered ou seja respondidas.

mas vejo no grandstream algumas ligações presas,configurei o gxw conforme manual da wdc e da loja mundi,e sai e entra ligações normalmente.
pelo voip não tenho reclamações,vocês poderiam me orientar se erro em alguma coisa ,tipo codec ou configurações ?

----------


## andrecarlim

Cara, esse negócio de linha analógica com ata fxo já me encheu o saco. Eu ultimamente tenho preferido usar os atas fxo da Linksys. Não sei se os seus atas tem a opção de detecção de "longo silêncio", nos Linksys eu deixo 15 minutos, e isso tem me ajudado. Minha recomendação é você investigar, ver se a demora é depois que a ligação é atendida, ou demora para ser atendido. Sobre não conseguirem efetuar as ligações, ter que levantar os horários e garimpar no log do asterisk o "caminho" da ligação, para ver onde parou.

----------


## renatocarrion

è estou refazendo ponto a ponto,até agora tem dado certo

----------

